# Looking for conventions.



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anyone have a listing of all the major Halloween conventions and gatherings in the US. I know it is a lot of information but if you know of a major gathering or convention just post it here and maybe we can compile a list.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

*you are kidding right?*

top of the list, sticky topic....I am trying to keep it up to date monthly, but a tad behind prepping for transworld...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=66687


----------



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

HA I completly missed that, and I think I looked for at least 30 minutes too.


----------

